# Assassin's creed 3 main character



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

should have been haythem kenway (the entire game). far more of an interesting character than gay khanner. haythem had class, charisma, leadership qualities, formidable battle qualities, assassin mentality, vocabulary, man had em all. he was a very likeable character, at least compared to khanner. i thought i'd play haythem again after story switches to khanner but no :/ 

oh, and the game should have been called "Haythem's Order" cuz he's that awesome


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fodder Connor has a heart. He's Gentle and Extremely likeable because IGNorant said so


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

lmao fuck IGN 

i couldnt stand khanner. i finished the game hoping mission after mission i'd switch back to pro haythem


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 5, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lmao fuck IGN
> 
> i couldnt stand khanner. i finished the game hoping mission after mission i'd switch back to pro haythem


haythem was the badass of AC3 but  IGN says No. Evidence in the short Article and "Real" People comments in this link


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 5, 2013)

Should have been him tbh. Took way too long to get to Connor.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

yeah i get your point, but that's fucking stupid. khanner a better character than his pops? hell nooooo, NO!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

I see a lot of people complain about the Haytham prologue. And I actually thought it was the strongest part of the game.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

If this were true history, I would be ashamed to have America being founded by such a boring and predictable character like Connor


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, Ubisoft is there only to milk the franchise in a shitty way. All the best stuff was done in Brotherhood and ever since the franchise has just failed.

Connor sucked. AC should had been in the French Revolution like Patrice Originally intended. Too bad he left.
And Ubisoft always pays money for their game reviews.

IGNorant is lame, I cant believe people actually support that trash.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care if IGNorant gives the next installment FUCKINGBESTHINGEVER/10 I'm still not gonna buy it if Connor is involved


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Seeing as how AC3 ended. I don't know where they could go from here.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 5, 2013)

The case still stands Gamespot>IGNorant


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 5, 2013)

Connors whiney and monotone. His story was just like ezio s (revenge) I think Achilles wasn't needed, nor was his father despite being more interesting than him. Instead of the cliche "white man burn down my home and killed my mommy" I was thinking of her being sold to slavery or something and someone from another tribe would adopt and train him or he would train himself. He wants to help out in the war but his people keep telling him it isn't their fight. Connor wants freedom yada yada, I could go on.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep he should be the main character


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2013)

I like Connor, imo. Altair thought he knew everything, Ezio acted like he knew nothing, and Connor is just a kid who had greatness thrust upon him, and he doesn't know how to handle it very well. It makes him more human-like but a lot less Assassin-like. But considering he is the only one in the Order besides Achilles (who is retired), there's not much example for him to follow. He's thick-headed and rash. Yes, those aren't the qualities of an Assassin, but I consider him to be an Assassin-in-training for the entirety of the game. 

I think the game does a much better job at showing how similar the Assassins and the Templars are.

However, I do hope they cover the French Revolution and feature both Connor and Aveline.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 5, 2013)

I honestly am excited for the king Washington dlc. I hope you get wolf pets that replace that chef with a butcher knife. Seriously Connor looks like night wolfs alternate costume from mk9


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

Gnome said:


> I see a lot of people complain about the Haytham prologue. And I actually thought it was the strongest part of the game.


 same, he had epic quotes.



Jeff said:


> If this were true history, I would be ashamed to have America being founded by such a boring and predictable character like Connor








Suigetsu said:


> Well, Ubisoft is there only to milk the franchise in a shitty way. All the best stuff was done in Brotherhood and ever since the franchise has just failed.
> 
> Connor sucked. AC should had been in the French Revolution like Patrice Originally intended. Too bad he left.
> And Ubisoft always pays money for their game reviews.
> ...



tbh i dont know much about the other assassin creed games, I only knew what i'd hear from my brother. this was my very first assassins creed game that i played, and I only decided to play it because it was given to me as a christmas gift . I didn't play the other ones because I found them very repetitive but I decided to try this game and i was surprised to see it wasn't like the other ones. the settings in the game were attractive, haythem character really got me hooked up and i seemed to like where the story was heading

overall i was impressed, a little refreshing from the others


----------

